# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Relocating a wardrobe/wall

## Nelba

Hi, 
I'm just an amature and I'm in the middle of expanding the size of the wardrobe in our bedroom. 
The wall was split with a shared wardrobe for the 1st and 2nd bedroom 
I've blocked off the wardrobe in the spare room (exposed frame on the right) and pulled the plaster off the wall in the main bedroom. 
I'm almost 100% the wall is not load bearing as the floor joist and roof beams run parallel to the wall. 
The wall did have steel bracing running from the top middle to the floor on the right. I can replace the bracing on the new wall. 
Im just hesitant as the post in the middle is a double post and there was another double post that i've already removed from the middle right Also the size of the beam above the old cupboard doors on the left seems excessive for something that doesn't have a structural purpose. 
anyone have any tips 
Got up in the roof and there is a split roof beam sitting on top. Anyone know a builder who wants to do a small DIY dix in NW Sydney 2147???

----------


## jimfish

I would say probably not load bearing but would need to check in the ceiling to be sure. Jump up through the manhole and check there are no props on the deviding wall.wouldnt expect the lintel to be load bearing as it doesn't seem to be checked into the studs either side.

----------


## Nelba

Hi Jim. It appears there is a roof beam that is split and the join is resting on this wall. Anyone know and builders who want to secure the beam and remove a post in NW Sydney 2147?

----------


## jimfish

From the photo it looks like a hanging beam which support your ceiling joists.
But bit hard to tell from the photo. I think it's a good idea to get a builder in just to be on the safe side. Shouldn't be a major job. Good luck

----------

